# So disgusted....morti2000jon strikes again



## Nickinator

This bike is gone forever, destroyed.
It had been well cared for by it's owners for 63 years.

Feel really sick to see this nice B6 that we sold at our local Mpls swap torn apart, and now every little piece is for sale on ebay...if we'd only known this was the guy that was buying it, he would've walked away without it- guaranteed. 

Had some cockamamie story about why he was all the way from Rock Island, IL and just happened upon the swap...seriously makes me sick to see that bike torn apart. Not that it's rare, but was so original and nice....WTH 

Nick sent him a nice message on ebay....sure he does not give a crap.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=390869077712

Darcie


----------



## eddie bravo

Anybody got a photo / mug shot of this guy ?  That way we can recognize his evil grin when he's attempting to buy an original for butchering  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator

Yeah, about 5 11, stocky 275 lbs, short blond hair, mid 40's, ruddy complexion, very unsuspecting and benign looking...sounds like a lot of people right?
If only I was a sketch artist his cover would be blown!

Anyway, he won't get away with that in Mpls again, not at any swaps anyway.

Darcie


----------



## rlhender

That's the same guy that bought my elgin and parted it. I called him out on EBay and he said it was tax time and he was making cash.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Sometimes I think that the only way to stop these guys are to price your bike at market value and wait.
Then wait some more.
Finally selling the bike at that price so it is prohibitive to make a profit that is worth the scatter and more likely its going to the right owner.
Can I ask what you sold the B6 for...did you go down to 7 bills thinking you sold it to a regular (no-collector) dude?
Chris


----------



## vincev

3392 sales.This guy butchered a lot of bikes.


----------



## GTs58

What a shame.


----------



## Nickinator

You know this may not seem like such a big deal, a bike here and there right? But it's much bigger than that really- if you think about it, the guys that are tearing these bikes apart are making a LOT of cash. *That allows them to keep buying bikes and parting them....*

And I'm not talking about poor condition bikes, bikes missing parts, or even restored bikes (somewhat). I am talking about nice, original bikes, of any make/model not just high end bikes.

If we don't want to see all the nice original bikes disappear, we'd better do a better job of qualifying our buyers. We were sleeping on this one  could not imagine anyone would be thinking about parting it...There is a finite amount of nice original bikes out there, just sayin.

OK I'm gonna get off my soap box now, and try not to obsess over this bike that I spent so many hours on cleaning and preserving...

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator

scrubbinrims said:


> Sometimes I think that the only way to stop these guys are to price your bike at market value and wait.
> Then wait some more.
> Finally selling the bike at that price so it is prohibitive to make a profit that is worth the scatter and more likely its going to the right owner.
> Can I ask what you sold the B6 for...did you go down to 7 bills thinking you sold it to a regular (no-collector) dude?
> Chris




We sold it for what we had in it basically- $800. We bought it from a friend and spent many hours on bringing the paint back to life, and making it a good riding bike again. Had been for sale for awhile, and no takers. But we were patient, and did not consider parting it. Thought it had finally found a good home, and someone who would appreciate it. I hope he loses money on the sales, but I expect he will make out like a bandit.

Darcie


----------



## Boris

scrubbinrims said:


> Sometimes I think that the only way to stop these guys are to price your bike at market value and wait.




Agreed! When I sell a complete original bike, which isn't often. I try to keep the price at about the sum of all parts. I've had to keep some of these bikes for a very long time. Of course I don't make my living selling bikes and parts. But, as it's been said many times before, it certainly would be nice if some of these guys who only buy complete originals to part out, would find some other way to make a money. If I knew a bike like this were being parted, I would never buy parts off of it. In these small ways (and a few others), I figure I'm doing my part to contribute to the hobby.


----------



## rollfaster

*Nick and Darcie*

I'm sorry to hear that and it turns my stomach inside out. This guy is an Absolute butcher and makes no bones about what he does. That is a great story about how you guys got this from the original owner and now lost and gone. He probably didn't have that bike 24 hours and blown apart then listed the parts. Guy is a douche!!!!


----------



## Oldnut

*Morti2000jon*

Well this week is a rough but rare 35-36 shelby balloon motobike eagle headbadge,a poor dying b-6 looked nice and a #8 violet sprint 5spd fastback that would bring at least 8-900 this was a nice complete original paint cherry bike down to the tires.sounds like a big fat guy that has found a way to pay his bills,a welfare guy or a scrapper


----------



## jpromo

I really liked that bike. Even worse is the sheer volume.. If you figure at least two per week, ~100 bikes a year. That's 5 times my collection, blown up.


----------



## biker

Really need to get a photo of these guys and put them in a do not sell to post.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Sale of your bike*

Same thing happened to me at Ann Arbor two years ago.
I had a maroon/ivory B6, that was nicely repainted , but
all parts were not correct. I rebuilt wheels, disassembled
and corrected all other parts with the best original chrome
parts I had to perfection.  I wanted to pass it on for someone
else's enjoyment, since I had won a trophy on it.

The guy I sold it to was going to put it in a collection. 
I sold it at my cost with out any value of my time contributed to it.
Turns out he sold it someone else in several months. The second
guy completely parted it out on ebay and more than doubled
the money I sold it for. I contacted him and he said he needed the
money for his family.

So, when you sell something, be aware that it is no longer
your possession and the buyer is free to do as he pleases.
If you feel that strongly about the bike, know your buyer 
and hope that his intentions are the same as yours, whether 
it is resold or parted out it is no longer yours to cherish,
only as a sweet memory!


----------



## bikiba

WES PINCHOT said:


> So, when you sell something, be aware that it is no longer
> your possession and the buyer is free to do as he pleases.
> If you feel that strongly about the bike, know your buyer
> and hope that his intentions are the same as yours, whether
> it is resold or parted out it is no longer yours to cherish,
> only as a sweet memory!




That is the thing, we cant control what we don't own. Not that i have a lot of nice bikes, but once they are in my possession i am never selling any of them.

what is this guys real name? if you paypal him like a penny or something you should be able to get his real name. I think this is the key for cutting him off. We get his real name and then if anyone sells anything ask for ID if you see anyone over 200lbs with blonde hair and a ruddy complexion


----------



## bikecrazy

No tears for the almost mint violet Fastback that he just blew up? Stingray guys would die for one of those in that condition. You can always "like" him on his Facebook page!


----------



## Nickinator

bikecrazy said:


> No tears for the almost mint violet Fastback that he just blew up? Stingray guys would die for one of those in that condition. You can always "like" him on his Facebook page!




Tears for everything nice he has destroyed! He's got a long history of this. This B6 is just the latest example- a very personal story to us, and others that have seen the bike.

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator

bikiba said:


> ...what is this guys real name? if you paypal him like a penny or something you should be able to get his real name. I think this is the key for cutting him off. We get his real name and then if anyone sells anything ask for ID if you see anyone over 200lbs with blonde hair and a ruddy complexion




Can't remember his real name- I'll try to find it, that would be helpful.  In the mean time, he's from Illinois, Rock Island is what his ebay listings say.

Darcie


----------



## Balloontyre

Dude, come on????
Both these guys are members of thecabe.


----------



## Nickinator

Balloontyre said:


> Dude, come on????
> Both these guys are members of thecabe.




So he is...being the savvy business man that he is, wasn't too hard to find him- morti2000. 7 posts, 0 friends. Good to know!
Maybe I'll send him a PM, have a nice chat to clear things up 

Darcie


----------



## bikecrazy

I was being a little sarcastic. I love B6 Schwinns and it makes me sick to see them being destroyed this way.


----------



## SirMike1983

It's basically a "chop shop"- get a more or less complete bike and chop it to sell at a profit in parts. As long as there's a market for loose, original parts, there will always be chop shops. 

You can run a parts business a couple ways. One is to dig for partial bikes, unoriginal bikes, rust buckets, etc. Then take the parts, clean them up and sell them. You have to be a pretty solid hustler to make a go of it that way, constantly digging, picking, cleaning, and selling. 

Then the other route is to look for the reasonably complete and original bike being sold below part-out value, and chop it. There is some effort involved in that, but not as much. You come across as an unassuming buyer who might want a bike, the seller figures this is someone who will appreciate the bike and is willing to sell at cost or below part value. You then chop a decent, original bike a good portion of the time and make the difference as profit. It's certainly not illegal, but it's definitely questionable. You just stop selling to these types of guys, but one always slips through now and then.


----------



## vincev

This guy is not a bike collector.He has no feeling toward the hobby. Every hobby has people like this.They try to profit off the true collectors.There is nothing that can be done to stop this.The Cabe represents a small portion of the bike collecting hobby. World wide there are many that will continue to purchase what they need for their projects and will pay for what they need. Sad part of bike collecting.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I am glad you posted the differences in parting bicycles out SirMike 1983 and I couldn't agree more.
I see myself in the former grouping and are repulsed by the later and it is not hypocrisy.

Well Nick, at least your B6 is a boys tank ballooner and a Schwinn, so it will have a quick death and not linger around ebay for years (as the frame from this complete Shelby I sold on ebay to unfortunately bicyclebones) to haunt you.




Chris


----------



## bike

*If you pay me for a bike*

you may grind it to dust.

It is yours - you paid for it.

cabers want an og bike for the value of the parts plus discount plus one box or quibble 2 box shipping- everhing has to fit
part out a bike and I can pack each piece and shipp it for a reasonable sum- I am SURE the shipping on all parts adds up to more than shipping one bike

price your bikes you do not want parted so there is no incentive and hold till you get it.

If you price your bike so he can make the same proffit on selling it whole you may have to pay him to take it.

Economics rules human activity even if you have a strong wish it did not.

Form a club with wealthy "patrons" to buy bikes and and pay store them till a suitable non parting buyer can be found.  Maybe the billand melinda gates foundation would flow what would only be pennies to them


----------



## Nickinator

SirMike1983 said:


> You can run a parts business a couple ways. One is to dig for partial bikes, unoriginal bikes, rust buckets, etc. Then take the parts, clean them up and sell them. You have to be a pretty solid hustler to make a go of it that way, constantly digging, picking, cleaning, and selling.






scrubbinrims said:


> I am glad you posted the differences in parting bicycles out SirMike 1983 and I couldn't agree more.
> I see myself in the former grouping and are repulsed by the later and it is not hypocrisy...
> 
> 
> Chris




We definitely fit in that group as well, especially the part about hustling! Yep!
The Apple Krate that Nick just bought and is currently for sale? He was up at 4:15 am on Sunday to catch that worm. 
-And have already had known parters contacting us about it...even tho' we listed in the ad it was not for sale for parts. Unreal.

And Vince, I know it may be futile to try and stop the parters...but I believe if we keep this issue alive and well it will make people stop and think before doing it, and maybe people will check out where that part came from that they're considering buying on ebay or CABE or wherever, and that it may make a difference after all.

To paraphrase the story- A man was on the seashore throwing back starfish that had washed up, and another man passing by asked why he was wasting his time, that it didn't matter because there were so many...and the first man threw another back and said "Well it mattered to that one".

Even if we only save a few or a hundred by promoting this issue, that's some that stay intact. 
If you feel as strongly about it as we do, *talk about it* with novices to the hobby, and the not-so-novice as well.
That's all we can do, legally anyway 

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65

Nickinator said:


> We definitely fit in that group as well, especially the part about hustling! Yep!
> The Apple Krate that Nick just bought and is currently for sale? He was up at 4:15 am on Sunday to catch that worm.
> -And have already had known parters contacting us about it...even tho' we listed in the ad it was not for sale for parts. Unreal.
> 
> And Vince, I know it may be futile to try and stop the parters...but I believe if we keep this issue alive and well it will make people stop and think before doing it, and maybe people will check out where that part came from that they're considering buying on ebay or CABE or wherever, and that it may make a difference after all.
> 
> To paraphrase the story- A man was on the seashore throwing back starfish that had washed up, and another man passing by asked why he was wasting his time, that it didn't matter because there were so many...and the first man threw another back and said "Well it mattered to that one".
> 
> Even if we only save a few or a hundred by promoting this issue, that's some that stay intact.
> If you feel as strongly about it as we do, *talk about it* with novices to the hobby, and the not-so-novice as well.
> That's all we can do, legally anyway
> 
> Darcie




Truer words were never spoken Darcie!


----------



## bikiba

fordmike65 said:


> Truer words were never spoken Darcie!




yep ditto!


----------



## JKT

Nickinator said:


> Can't remember his real name- I'll try to find it, that would be helpful.  In the mean time, he's from Illinois, Rock Island is what his ebay listings say.
> 
> Darcie




,,,,,,,,,


----------



## IRMB

JKT said:


> the guys name is: Jon Stevenson.. his email address is: jon.Stevenson@mediacombb.net  if this makes any difference ... I found this out by buying a fender from him before finding out what he was all about !! this was the info I got from PayPal.... John




Is this him? https://www.facebook.com/SCHWINNGUY

If you look at his photo albums he has many, many pictures of old bikes - and he comments on how much money he makes on them.


----------



## JKT

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bikewhorder

I hate to see bikes parted as much as anyone but to me this feels like a bunch of meat eaters gathering outside a butcher shop screaming "*Murderer*!".


----------



## RetroSchwinn

bikewhorder said:


> I hate to see bikes parted as much as anyone but to me this feels like a bunch of meat eaters gathering outside a butcher shop screaming "*Murderer*!".




Not only that, but posting someone's personal information as well as paypal info and identifying description seems a little risky as well. Anyone every heard of Libel?


----------



## Crazybikelady

Ever heard of being a total tool, retroschwinn? That's what this guy is & he's probably you.  Someone on here should draw up a contract that, said parter, has to sign stating that he will not part a bike. If he wants the bike, he has to sign.
What a gosh darn shame, Darcie. I would've been crushed.


----------



## vincev

I have never parted a bike.I have many pristine ladies bikes and will not take a part off of them.It is sometimes disturbing to see a member post a nice bike for sale and immediately the vultures are asking for parts off the bike. On one hand this guy is condemned but it is ok to ask for parts when it benefits ya. Confusing double standard.


----------



## RetroSchwinn

Crazybikelady said:


> Ever heard of being a total tool, retroschwinn? That's what this guy is & he's probably you.  Someone on here should draw up a contract that, said parter, has to sign stating that he will not part a bike. If he wants the bike, he has to sign.
> What a gosh darn shame, Darcie. I would've been crushed.




Ever heard of a Troll, Crazybikelady? I'm sure you have...


----------



## Crazybikelady

RetroSchwinn said:


> Ever heard of a Troll, Crazybikelady? I'm sure you have...




HAHAHAHA!!! no, never heard if it before.  Go start another profile tool box!


----------



## Nickinator

RetroSchwinn said:


> Not only that, but posting someone's personal information as well as paypal info and identifying description seems a little risky as well. Anyone every heard of Libel?




libel 1) n. to publish in print (including pictures), writing or broadcast through radio, television or film, *an untruth* about another which will do harm to that person or his/her reputation.

Not seeing any untruths here....and the info discussed here is taken from his own *public* social and business sites. 

Darcie


----------



## IRMB

Nickinator said:


> libel 1) n. to publish in print (including pictures), writing or broadcast through radio, television or film, *an untruth* about another which will do harm to that person or his/her reputation.
> 
> Not seeing any untruths here....and the info discussed here is taken from his own *public* social and business sites.
> 
> Darcie



I got no personal beef with Jon Steveson. Maybe he doesnt have the same affection for these old bikes and merely sees it as a side business.

I would simply suggest someone let him know that many of us feel like he's destroying history, one bike at a time.

And for those that saw his facebook page - now you know what he looks like - so you can chose whether or not to do business with him.


----------



## RetroSchwinn

Crazybikelady said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! no, never heard if it before.  Go start another profile tool box!




Wow, got some mean people on this site. I actually buy parts from him and others like him. I see no point in allowing every single vintage/antique bike to stay all together, otherwise how would I build my bikes, without the use of those parts. I don't want to spend ages fixing up a rust-bucket part from a rust-bucket bike when someone will clean it up like new (wash it, take the rust off it, shine it up, etc). After all, unless you are made of money and can properly display those vintage all original bikes, what seriously is the point. I want a bike that is rideable. 


To each their own.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I am not on the facebook.
Anybody that can access that page, I would appreciate a photo simply to avoid selling a bike to him at a swap meet.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## dougfisk

vincev said:


> I have never parted a bike... It is sometimes disturbing to see a member post a nice bike for sale and immediately the vultures are asking for parts off the bike. On one hand this guy is condemned but it is ok to ask for parts when it benefits ya. Confusing double standard.View attachment 157420




I don't understand why a nice collectible historical artifact could be worth more dismembered and strewn about.  It is an illogical state, that is created by illogical behavior.  Until we stop chasing dreams by cobbling together "facsimiles", or "replicas", what never was; this will not end.


----------



## Crazybikelady

RetroSchwinn said:


> Wow, got some mean people on this site. I actually buy parts from him and others like him. I see no point in allowing every single vintage/antique bike to stay all together, otherwise how would I build my bikes, without the use of those parts. I don't want to spend ages fixing up a rust-bucket part from a rust-bucket bike when someone will clean it up like new (wash it, take the rust off it, shine it up, etc). After all, unless you are made of money and can properly display those vintage all original bikes, what seriously is the point. I want a bike that is rideable.
> 
> 
> To each their own.




I find you comical...I believe you called me a 'troll' first so that would make you the mean one. Have a nice night you handsome, wonderful person, you.


----------



## 2jakes

bikewhorder said:


> I hate to see bikes parted as much as anyone but to me this feels like a bunch of meat eaters gathering outside a butcher shop screaming "*Murderer*!".




Let's lynch the butcher... oh wait...

if we do that...where are we going to buy our meat in the future ...


----------



## dougfisk

RetroSchwinn said:


> ...I see no point in allowing every single vintage/antique bike to stay all together, otherwise how would I build my bikes, without the use of those parts. I don't want to spend ages fixing up a rust-bucket part from a rust-bucket bike when someone will clean it up like new (wash it, take the rust off it, shine it up, etc). After all, unless you are made of money and can properly display those vintage all original bikes, what seriously is the point...




  Is it just me...?


----------



## jkent

This all sounds a bit overboard to me.
Don't get me wrong, I'm on your sides as far as not parting out original bikes but There is no way to put an end to the things this guy or anyone else like him does. To me it's one thing to email or send the person a message to let him know your unhappy with the way the transaction was handled. But to try to tack a person down and put personal info and pictures up is tacking things to far.
The guy is not doing anything against the law. Some people are treating this like he is a convicted child molester and everyone needs to keep a look out for him. I know we all put a lot of time discovering, preserving, Cleaning and restoring these bikes, But there are still new bikes every week being rediscovered and dug out of garages, basements and barns. One thing I ask myself when I see something like this is, Which is worse? I guy buying thee bikes and parting them out. Where the parts are still being put to good use or a guy leaving them in his back yard to rust to death and refuse to sell it???? Or the people that buy bikes just to pull off the rare parts and put them on a shelf like a trophy and never to see the light of day again??? there are worse ways the bike could have gone. 
At least the parts are being SOLD to people that need them.
Just my $.02
JKent


----------



## rustjunkie

dougfisk said:


> Until we stop chasing dreams by cobbling together "facsimiles", or "replicas", what never was; this will not end.




truth


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*This is getting to look more like a witch hunt!*

THIS IS GETTING TO LOOK MORE LIKE A WITCH HUNT!
Since this purchase was not on the Cabe, why
not let this matter drop before someone
or something like the Cabe is met with legal action
for defamation?


----------



## RetroSchwinn

Crazybikelady said:


> I find you comical...I believe you called me a 'troll' first so that would make you the mean one. Have a nice night you handsome, wonderful person, you.




I'm sorry did you not call me a tool?

Handsome??? Not so much. Vivacious is more like it.


----------



## rustjunkie

Jon's seems very attached to this car; posts lots of pics of it in facebook. Send him a message, ask if he'd sell a door handle or two, maybe the radio, or perhaps the seats


----------



## RetroSchwinn

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS IS GETTING TO LOOK MORE LIKE A WITCH HUNT!
> Since this purchase was not on the Cabe, why
> not let this matter drop before someone
> or something like the Cabe is met with legal action
> for defamation?




That's what I said, maybe Libel was the wrong term to come up with, but it was the only one I could fit to it.


----------



## IRMB

It's beer thirty y'all.


----------



## Nickinator

RetroSchwinn said:


> Wow, got some mean people on this site. I actually buy parts from him and others like him. I see no point in allowing every single vintage/antique bike to stay all together, otherwise how would I build my bikes, without the use of those parts. I don't want to spend ages fixing up a rust-bucket part from a rust-bucket bike when someone will clean it up like new (wash it, take the rust off it, shine it up, etc). After all, unless you are made of money and can properly display those vintage all original bikes, what seriously is the point. I want a bike that is rideable.
> 
> 
> To each their own.




We have a lot of passionate people on this site, and many have very strong views on parting nice, original, complete bikes. You may not know this, but there are thousands of bikes and parts available, that are NOT from nice, original, complete bikes. As noted in previous posts, there are lots of bikes that are fine candidates for parts- like incomplete or frame damage bikes, etc. No one is saying buy an old rusty part for your resto.

 Again, there are only so many original bikes out there, and once they are gone, all we will have is restored bikes, that may or may not even be correct. That my friend is a serious loss of history. I know some people won't or will refuse to "get it"... hoping as you spend more time in the hobby, and come across original bikes, and do more research on them, that you will appreciate what this thread is about, and understand why people are jumping down your throat when you make comments that seem ignorant, or at the very least, flippant.

Darcie


----------



## RetroSchwinn

rustjunkie said:


> Jon's seems very attached to this car; posts lots of pics of it in facebook. Send him a message, ask if he'd sell a door handle or two, maybe the radio, or perhaps the seats





You know whats funny...the dude actually has bicycles that he absolutely refuses to part. All original/complete bikes in pristine (behind the glass case) condition. Trophies so to say, much like that car. But seriously... you can't save them all.


----------



## RetroSchwinn

Nickinator said:


> We have a lot of passionate people on this site, and many have very strong views on parting nice, original, complete bikes. You may not know this, but there are thousands of bikes and parts available, that are NOT from nice, original, complete bikes. As noted in previous posts, there are lots of bikes that are fine candidates for parts- like incomplete or frame damage bikes, etc. No one is saying buy an old rusty part for your resto.
> 
> Again, there are only so many original bikes out there, and once they are gone, all we will have is restored bikes, that may or may not even be correct. That my friend is a serious loss of history. I know some people won't or will refuse to "get it"... hoping as you spend more time in the hobby, and come across original bikes, and do more research on them, that you will appreciate what this thread is about, and understand why people are jumping down your throat when you make comments that seem ignorant, or at the very least, flippant.
> 
> Darcie




No Worries, its all a learning experience. And yes, I am a newbie to it all, but I have the same views on old historical houses that sit empty for umpteen years being uncared for. In that sense, I'd rather part out that old house for its windows, door frames, etc than to let it be bulldozed by the city. Its the same thing with bikes. I don't want to see them get rusty or have specific parts attached to a poor condition bike. But if its a bike that is whole and complete and just going to sit in someone's garage, basement etc. I have a hard time deciding which is the worse fate. To Be Parted, or to Never Be Seen. Its a hard decision.


----------



## BB Rider

dougfisk said:


> Is it just me...?




Nope, not just you, I'm a bit confused myself..... Why would someone who wants a cleaned, polished, rideable bike, at a reasonable price like Darcie's B6, buy pieces/parts at higher prices on ebay, end up paying more for a pieced-together, bike and put money into the pockets of people who do this for a living? I don't get it......


----------



## fordmike65

rustjunkie said:


> Jon's seems very attached to this car; posts lots of pics of it in facebook. Send him a message, ask if he'd sell a door handle or two, maybe the radio, or perhaps the seats




Pfft! Chevy _and_ a 4 door?? Looks like  parts car to me


----------



## RetroSchwinn

fordmike65 said:


> Pfft! Chevy _and_ a 4 door?? Looks like  parts car to me




Too funny. Should have read your name. A Ford fan I see. It was a great chuckle, anyways.


----------



## Nickinator

RetroSchwinn said:


> ...I don't want to see them get rusty or have specific parts attached to a poor condition bike. But if its a bike that is whole and complete and just going to sit in someone's garage, basement etc. I have a hard time deciding which is the worse fate. To Be Parted, or to Never Be Seen. Its a hard decision.




Being in storage for a period of time does not destroy the bike, unless it's left out in the elements, but that's a whole 'nother subject, along with old houses. We know of many collectors who have their bikes hidden away in the den, etc., and they do not ride them or take them out. BUT, there will come a day when someone inherits those bikes, and they will still be in the same original condition!

 Kris/RustyK  made an interesting point one day while out we were out riding, that most of the original owners of the prewar bikes we ride, have passed away. I'd like to think we are stewards of some of these bikes, and that they will be still in the same original condition for our grandchildren's grandchildren. But that's not possible if we don't make a point to save the really nice ones from those who do not care about them further than how much money they can get for them in parts. 

Maybe someday that scale will tip back so that an original bike is worth the same as the sum of their parts...but not if people are willing to pay premium money for those parts for a resto. So you can see why those of us that are on the side of preserving the nice original ones, are vested in knowing who NOT to sell their bikes to, as we really can't control anything else about it.

Darcie


----------



## cyclingday

I don't know what all the hub bub is about.
That B6 has been on the market for quite awhile. Not a lot of love for it in the first place because it was trying to be flipped as fast as possible.
 So you took it to the swap meet and sold it to the first guy willing to pay the price.
 The problem is, that guy wasn't much better, because his intention was the same as yours. Flip it fast and make a buck.
He just found that it was easier to sell it in pieces for a better profit margin, than to sit on it for a couple of months waiting for the type of buyer you hoped would come along.
Everybody here bashes the Cantilever Schwinns. The B6 model 1946-1953 is one of the most beautiful, best built bikes of the balloon tire era.
Everybody has a hand in creating the environment that led to this bikes demise. I've bought parts. You've bought parts. Where do you think those parts came from?
Unless it's nos out of the original packaging, chances are, that at one time, that piece you so desperately needed, was part of an original factory assembled bikes.
If you buy it to flip it, chances are, that it's going to be parted. We are all part of the same fraternity.

Now go ride your bike and have some fun!


----------



## RetroSchwinn

*Follow his Store*



cyclingday said:


> I don't know what all the hub bub is about.
> That B6 has been on the market for quite awhile. Not a lot of love for it in the first place because it was trying to be flipped as fast as possible.
> So you took it to the swap meet and sold it to the first guy willing to pay the price.
> The problem is, that guy wasn't much better, because his intention was the same as yours. Flip it fast and make a buck.
> He just found that it was easier to sell it in pieces for a better profit margin, than to sit on it for a couple of months waiting for the type of buyer you hoped would come along.
> Everybody here bashes the Cantilever Schwinns. The B6 model 1946-1953 is one of the most beautiful, best built bikes of the balloon tire era.
> Everybody has a hand in creating the environment that led to this bikes demise. I've bought parts. You've bought parts. Where do you think those parts came from?
> Unless it's nos out of the original packaging, chances are, that at one time, that piece you so desperately needed, was part of an original factory assembled bikes.
> If you buy it to flip it, chances are, that it's going to be parted. We are all part of the same fraternity.
> 
> Now go ride your bike and have some fun!




Yep. If you follow his store right now, that B6 is up to $884.34 (parted, of course), so he's already ahead of what he bought it for. Ahead in the terms of money. Maybe not so much in the terms of keeping something together for sentimental or historical value. Does anyone know what this bike was worth as a whole product? Surely it had to be worth more than $800?


----------



## Nickinator

cyclingday said:


> I don't know what all the hub bub is about.
> That B6 has been on the market for quite awhile. Not a lot of love for it in the first place because it was trying to be flipped as fast as possible.
> So you took it to the swap meet and sold it to the first guy willing to pay the price.
> The problem is, that guy wasn't much better, because his intention was the same as yours. Flip it fast and make a buck.




Don't know where you got your info, but we'd had the bike for quite awhile. We bought it from a friend, and spent many, many hours cleaning it up and making it rideable. And we turned down 3 offers here on CABE from known parters many months back. If we were so interested in making a quick buck, we could have parted it ourselves. 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58

You need to add his gas, wear and tear on a vehicle and his time driving from one state to another and then back. Also his time tearing the bike apart, boxing up the parts for shipment and then mailing them. So far he's lost money. To break even I would say he has to realize a net of at least $1100 from those parts. Did I mention eBay and pay pal fees?


*Yep. If you follow his store right now, that B6 is up to $884.34 (parted, of course), so he's already ahead of what he bought it for. Ahead in the terms of money.*


----------



## Nickinator

RetroSchwinn said:


> ... Does anyone know what this bike was worth as a whole product? Surely it had to be worth more than $800?




Have been a couple threads on here lately about the prices of Phantoms and B6's, they are down quite a bit even from a year ago, considerably less than 3-5 years ago. $1,000-$1,200 was a common price for a nice B6 fairly recently. Law of supply and demand? And everything has it's cycles, hey Colsons are up!! 

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65

Nickinator said:


> Have been a couple threads on here lately about the prices of Phantoms and B6's, they are down quite a bit even from a year ago, considerably less than 3-5 years ago. $1,000-$1,200 was a common price for a nice B6 fairly recently. Law of supply and demand? And everything has it's cycles, hey Colsons are up!!
> 
> Darcie




Sssshhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder

fordmike65 said:


> Sssshhhhhhhh!!!!!




Why Ssshhhh?  Your heavily invested in Colson's, seeing the prices go up would be good for you. Don't tell me you want to buy more!


----------



## fordmike65

With a name like yours you of all people should understand. I'm a Colsonwhorder and I'll never sell...NEVER!


----------



## sm2501

WES PINCHOT said:


> THIS IS GETTING TO LOOK MORE LIKE A WITCH HUNT!
> Since this purchase was not on the Cabe, why
> not let this matter drop before someone
> or something like the Cabe is met with legal action
> for defamation?




Well said Wes!


----------



## sfhschwinn

what a ******* ******. That was such a beauty. What a shame. He even took the fender light cover off and sold it separately. We have to stop selling to pieces of crap like him and screen potential buyers before we sell to them. If I ever sold my beloved 49' phantom and someone did that I would just die


----------



## indiana dave

guys. I realize I'm kinda new here, but This kind of thing happens in the car world also. (And probably the gun world, motorcycle world, and any other collectable world)
I own an 85 Mustang SVO. Less than 10,000 made in a 3 year run.
There are guys that buy every one they find cheap enough and part them out.
There's a wall of shame on our clubs site, but it only works if people know about it.
There's not much you can do about it.
If there is money to be made, people are going to find it.

And where do you draw the line as far as what's restorable, savable, etc?
What is a nice bike to some, may be junk or parts bikes to others.


----------



## Nickinator

Lets let this thread end now, many good points have been made, and we just need to let this go. I am glad to hear that some people will be more selective when selling their bikes, and maybe more people will check who/where they're buying parts from. That was the main point of the thread, so I think we're good... for now anyway 

Darcie


----------



## sm2501

Nickinator said:


> Lets let this thread end now, many good points have been made, and we just need to let this go. I am glad to hear that some people will be more selective when selling their bikes, and maybe more people will check who/where they're buying parts from. That was the main point of the thread, so I think we're good... for now anyway
> 
> Darcie




I agree Darcie.

However, I am in the camp of not parting out. It's not in me, but without this happening, our collecting would be bikes only, no parts, unless they are NOS, uninstalled from a bike shop. All of us are looking for that certain part, with best condition being top paid. Sometimes we have to look at a deal like this as not the death of 1 bike, but the birth of many more. I don't think any of us can throw stones unless we have never bought a part on ebay or at a meet, that was originally off of a bike. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

I think when people start collecting bicycles they are very eager to buy those project bikes and put them back together. It gives a feeling of accomplishment to see something someone may have been throwing out being given new life. We've all done it and we've all bought parts from other bicycles to complete ours with giving much though as to where they came from. As we grow as collectors we begin to look for the complete untouched bicycle to add to our collection. We gain a deeper appreciation for the originals and the preservation of them. That is the natural order of progression for the true hobbyist/collector imo. There are some who progress in a different way and simply see old bikes as a way to make money. There will come a time when the originals become very very scarce as most will have either been parted or found their way into collections and saved from that fate.


----------



## willswares1220

Wanted: Dead or alive!!


----------



## old hotrod

Nickinator said:


> Lets let this thread end now, many good points have been made, and we just need to let this go. I am glad to hear that some people will be more selective when selling their bikes, and maybe more people will check who/where they're buying parts from. That was the main point of the thread, so I think we're good... for now anyway
> 
> Darcie




Agreed, I hate the parters and this whole deal really sours the hobby for me...


----------



## vincev

How many members of the Cabe are organ doners?HMM......? Same thing?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> How many members of the Cabe are organ doners?HMM......? Same thing?




I donated a small Hammond organ to Goodwill, and saw it in their store two weeks later for $79.95


----------



## vincev

See,I try to be serious and there is always an ass....le


----------



## chitown

vincev said:


> How many members of the Cabe are organ doners?HMM......? Same thing?




Well, if one persons organs and tissue can save multiple lives, how do we judge ones life vs multiple? Is one more important than the collective? We can't answer that without playing God. So not being God or a God of any kind, I choose to not judge, but observe, learn, apply knowledge in future. Deals like this do make me apprehensive about selling any of my completed bikes, especially if they are even close to 100% correct or original.


Life is precious. Once one's life is done however, many more can still benefit. That b6 was taken from the world of its original, single owner life, and now lives on in many other bike's lives. It was swooped up by the Angel of Bike Death and put to serve the mass of bikes that have so dearly been parted. Many of them will be a project or restoration that may never get done which is symptomatic of the compulsion to rebuild such old machines by the many, like ourselves, who find beauty, nostalgia, intrigue, stories, mystery where others see only monetary value in these machines. 

Trash or treasure?


----------



## bikewhorder

Well I'm glad to see that the thread wrecking crew has finally descended upon this thread. What took you guys so long?


----------



## chitown

not the wrecking crew, more like the clean up crew to the wrecking crew. The foundation was already leveled with TNT filled posts. This thread had imploded well before the clean up crew descended to sweep up the pulverized remains. In fact it's like the thread is being parted out until there is nothing left. Cruel but necessary in the world of *Competitive Bicycle Collecting* TM


----------



## 2jakes

bikewhorder said:


> Well I'm glad to see that the thread wrecking crew has finally descended upon this thread. What took you guys so long?











Perhaps this might help....


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Amen!*

WELL DONE!
Enough is Enough!
Amen, Amen!


----------



## Bri-In-RI

*Keep it alive*

I'll give you why we should keep this going in my opinion. I started collecting old school BMX before coming to collecting the older stuff I do know so I came in not thinking twice about parting bikes. In the 80's most BMX bikes were custom built or factory parts were quickly upgrade to suit the owners taste so when these bikes surface now they are still looked at as a collection of parts to make money off of rather than a piece of history. Coming over to the Cabe and seeing people feel so strongly about preserving history as well as my buying bikes from original owners and knowing there history has really changed my tune and I will know never part out a nice original bicycle. For me the allure of making a few extra bucks just does not out weigh the joy of preserving a piece of history. So why keep beating this dead horse? Because im sure there are many others like me that have been enlightened by these type topics that would not have known any better without them. These topics may not change many peoples views but complacency is guaranteed to change nothing.

Also, just an quick observation. It seems like the people that are pro parting and saying things will never change are the older collectors and the people preaching preservation are the relatively new collectors. That speaks volumes to the future of saving these nice original bikes...things can and WILL change.


----------



## 2jakes

Bri-In-RI said:


> I'll give you why we should keep this going in my opinion. I started collecting old school BMX before coming to collecting the older stuff I do know so I came in not thinking twice about parting bikes. In the 80's most BMX bikes were custom built or factory parts were quickly upgrade to suit the owners taste so when these bikes surface now they are still looked at as a collection of parts to make money off of rather than a piece of history. Coming over to the Cabe and seeing people feel so strongly about preserving history as well as my buying bikes from original owners and knowing there history has really changed my tune and I will know never part out a nice original bicycle. For me the allure of making a few extra bucks just does not out weigh the joy of preserving a piece of history. So why keep beating this dead horse? Because im sure there are many others like me that have been enlightened by these type topics that would not have known any better without them. These topics may not change many peoples views but complacency is guaranteed to change nothing.
> 
> Also, just an quick observation. It seems like the people that are pro parting and saying things will never change are the older collectors and the people preaching preservation are the relatively new collectors. That speaks volumes to the future of saving these nice original bikes...things can and WILL change.




While I agree with most of what you state...I'm not sure about the last observation.

Old collectors are for parting & the new are for preservation...

What are you basing your observations ?

My 2 ¢


----------



## bikewhorder

Bri-In-RI said:


> Coming over to the Cabe and seeing people feel so strongly about preserving history as well as my buying bikes from original owners and knowing there history has really changed my tune and I will know never part out a nice original bicycle. For me the allure of making a few extra bucks just does not out weigh the joy of preserving a piece of history. So why keep beating this dead horse? Because im sure there are many others like me that have been enlightened by these type topics that would not have known any better without them.




Yeah but you only keep your bikes for a few days after you buy them


----------



## Boris

Well said Brian, but I have to agree with Jake in regard to the last portion of your statement.


----------



## bike

*WOw*



indiana dave said:


> guys. I realize I'm kinda new here, but This kind of thing happens in the car world also. (And probably the gun world, motorcycle world, and any other collectable world)
> I own an 85 Mustang SVO. Less than 10,000 made in a 3 year run.
> There are guys that buy every one they find cheap enough and part them out.
> .




I just found an svo junker maybe I will  part it! thanks!~ did not have interest before


----------



## Bri-In-RI

2jakes said:


> While I agree with most of what you state...I'm not sure about the last observation.
> 
> Old collectors are for parting & the new are for preservation...
> 
> What are you basing your observations ?
> 
> My 2 ¢




I did not mean to paint ALL long time collectors and ALL newer ones with the same brush, of course there are exceptions to every "rule" I based my statement(opinion) mostly on viewing who responded to this thread and what there opinions on the subject were. Seems like its they long time collectors saying that "this is how its always been, it will never change" and the newer folk saying "I will not part out a nice complete,original bike ever". If the latter is true than the collective view on parting absolutely will change in the future. I also attend MANY swap meets each year and have noticed this- the older collectors tend show up with truck loads of bins full of parts and a handful of watered down completes stripped of their valuable parts whereas the "newbies" seem to be the ones towing in trailers full of complete bikes. Maybe the new guys will some day be the old guys with there bins or maybe the culture in this hobby will change and complete bikes will be valued as much, or even more than the sum of their parts. These are just my observations and opinions so I may be way off base...


----------



## Bri-In-RI

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah but you only keep your bikes for a few days after you buy them




Well that makes me a whole different kind of villain then doesn't it?


----------



## 2jakes

Bri-In-RI said:


> I did not mean to paint ALL long time collectors and ALL newer ones with the same brush, of course there are exceptions to every "rule" I based my statement(opinion) mostly on viewing who responded to this thread and what there opinions on the subject were. Seems like its they long time collectors saying that "this is how its always been, it will never change" and the newer folk saying "I will not part out a nice complete,original bike ever". If the latter is true than the collective view on parting absolutely will change in the future. I also attend MANY swap meets each year and have noticed this- the older collectors tend show up with truck loads of bins full of parts and a handful of watered down completes stripped of their valuable parts whereas the "newbies" seem to be the ones towing in trailers full of complete bikes. Maybe the new guys will some day be the old guys with there bins or maybe the culture in this hobby will change and complete bikes will be valued as much, or even more than the sum of their parts. These are just my observations and opinions so I may be way off base...





No...you are not off base at all. 

All opinions, comments & observations are  welcomed !


Even a little blue cat chasing his tail... :o

btw: be careful... 2jakes luvs cats... especially for breakfast. lol


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Bri-In-RI

Dave Marko said:


> Well said Brian, but I have to agree with Jake in regard to the last portion of your statement.




Maybe I should clarify- Im not saying it is the older collectors tearing these bikes apart, they just to me seem to be less outraged about it happening. In hindsight this may be just be a matter of seeing the same thing happen for so many years that a person becomes numb to it? I meant no offense to anyone in particular and apologize if my poor wording made it seem that way. In my best Forest Gump voice let me say this- "I am not a smart man"
-Brian


----------



## vincev

I thought we wrecked this thread!? SO,lets start again.Are any Cabers body part doners?Would you give up parts of your body to save other Cabers if you were dead?


----------



## RetroSchwinn

vincev said:


> I thought we wrecked this thread!? SO,lets start again.Are any Cabers body part doners?Would you give up parts of your body to save other Cabers if you were dead?




Sure...what use are your dead body parts to you anyways. Share the love.


----------



## 2jakes

RetroSchwinn said:


> Sure...what use are your dead body parts to you anyways. Share the love.




Dave should have first choice since he is good friends with Vince.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Would you give up parts of your body to save other Cabers if you were dead?




Even if I was dead, I'd still put up such a fight that it would take at least 5 CABERS to get any parts off of me. But they're welcome to any parts that might fall off during the tussle.


----------



## 2jakes

Dave Marko said:


> Even if I was dead, I'd still put up such a fight that it would take at least 5 CABERS to get any parts off of me. But they're welcome to any parts that might fall off during the tussle.




Since I spoke first I will take the brain & stomach.

Its been a while since I've had " Portland Menudo"...yummy !!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*.......*



sm2501 said:


> I agree Darcie.
> 
> However, I am in the camp of not parting out. It's not in me, but without this happening, our collecting would be bikes only, no parts, unless they are NOS, uninstalled from a bike shop. All of us are looking for that certain part, with best condition being top paid. Sometimes we have to look at a deal like this as not the death of 1 bike, but the birth of many more. I don't think any of us can throw stones unless we have never bought a part on ebay or at a meet, that was originally off of a bike. Just my 2 cents.




first schwinn i bought was in 1999.... it was a 1949 b6.... it had a repop tank, dented up fenders with touched up ivory paint that looked like a baby did it via finger paint...., no horn, glitter grips, studded schwinn tires, bent front fork....broke key in the steer tube....missing rack brace....and i paid 900 for it.....in replacement parts it went up to 1200.00 .....when i sold it i broke even....i have a 46 on the bay.....i think itll sit for a while but its well worth what im asking..... listed it here at 1500.00 for local buyers...nada....its loaded....very nice....i think....i have a 35 im trying to finish so the 46 needs a good home.....i suppose i could lower the price....however i dont know if it will move....no sure why...but yes many of us have bought individual parts to complete others....otherwise it would be a bit dull of a hobby.


----------



## catfish

vincev said:


> I thought we wrecked this thread!? SO,lets start again.Are any Cabers body part doners?Would you give up parts of your body to save other Cabers if you were dead?




I've given blood a bunch of times. It wasn't my own blood. And most of it would usually end up on the floor or the ground.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

catfish said:


> I've given blood a bunch of times. It wasn't my own blood. And most of it would usually end up on the floor or the ground.....



hear that.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*.....................*

this reminds me of the old saying.... if youre not part of the solution.....youre part of the problem....or were part of the problem before some of us got on a high chair...or a fancy NOS? collector snob/snooty like soap box.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Would you give up parts of your body to save other Cabers if you were dead?




That depends on whether they're a Democrat or Republican.


----------



## vincev

Dave Marko said:


> That depends on whether they're a Democrat or Republican.




I dont want my parts in Dave !


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> I dont want my parts in Dave !




I'll have no part of you either.


----------



## how

not much to do about this issue cept if you know a person has a reputation for destroying nice bikes, is not to sell to them. I sold a Schwinn American very nice to a guy that told me he was going to use it for a rider. Soon I found out he parted it out, He contacted me about another bike and I would not respond to him. 

Other than that not much to do, but I have an inkling Karma will take care of these guys.


----------



## spoker

i looked at the listing,as long as you get clowns that will pay $340.00 plus for a used tank it will continuefender set for 525?no thanks,even if he doulbles his money i can figure ezez ways 2 make 800 bucs


----------



## vincev

Looks like many more have been parted since this was originally posted.


----------



## spoker

the tank sale must of been phoney it was listed as sold for $340.0 plus ship now its back on for $53.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-HOR...-PAINT-NICE-/391214987201?hash=item5b163af7c1


----------



## 2jakes

spoker said:


> the tank sale must of been phoney it was listed as sold for $340.0 plus ship now its back on for $53.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-HORN-TANK-B6-AUTOCYCLE-MOTORBIKE-EXCELSIOR-PHANTOM-BICYCLE-OG-PAINT-NICE-/391214987201?hash=item5b163af7c1




Is it possible that there may have been a cancellation of the sale  for whatever reasons & is now back on the “bid” list ?

Perhaps the seller is willing to “part”  & disregard the bidding if someone comes up with a 3-digit figure  !


----------



## delgan

checked his feedbacks and he doesn't sound like a very nice guy.


----------



## CWCMAN

Sad indeed! That is a nice complete survivor only for it to be blown apart is not kosher.


----------



## Nickinator

FYI- This thread is more than a year old- the parts referenced are not from our bike.

Darcie


----------



## Boris

Nickinator said:


> FYI- This thread is more than a year old- the parts referenced are not from our bike.
> Darcie




Sorry, I needed a year to come up with a snappy comeback to Vince's comment.


----------



## Djshakes

If this guy found a mint autocycle, bluebird, etc. you can bet it would be parted. Everything he touches is parted. I remember a nice black C-model he parted. I actually asked him why on the phone and he stated, "I have a lot into it".  BS.  No matter what he buys is parted.


----------



## THE STIG

Djshakes said:


> If this guy found a mint  bluebird, etc. you can bet it would be parted.




i hope so, i need a speedo cable n driver


----------



## catfish

Djshakes said:


> If this guy found a mint autocycle, bluebird, etc. you can bet it would be parted. Everything he touches is parted. I remember a nice black C-model he parted. I actually asked him why on the phone and he stated, "I have a lot into it".  BS.  No matter what he buys is parted.




I'm sure he would.


----------



## spoker

somtimes i look at this differenty,if someone parted out  say an old 
[fill in the blank] would i care ? i doubt it


----------



## stoney

I like to see real nice bikes kept as a whole. BUT--if he was parting out a real nice '34 B10e I would be all over the rear stainless fender. I have been looking for a nice 1 for over a year.


----------



## fordmike65

Another one bites the dust

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...0.A0.H0.Xmona.TRS2&_nkw=Monark+5+bar&_sacat=0


----------



## sfhschwinn

Look at this beautiful phantom this ass blew apart, he really is a disgusting piece of garbage http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PHA...PAINT-S2-50-/201398467288?hash=item2ee448bad8


----------



## vincev

sfhschwinn said:


> Look at this beautiful phantom this ass blew apart, he really is a disgusting piece of garbage http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PHA...PAINT-S2-50-/201398467288?hash=item2ee448bad8




As disgusting as it may seem,many buy his stuff.


----------

